# Anyone recomend a good bottle cage



## BADGER.BRAD (31 Dec 2011)

Hello All,

Can anyone recommend a rugged bolt cage, I've had a few cheap ones in the past which never seem to last.

Thanks all

Brad


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Dec 2011)

Can't beleive the cost of carbon ones even from Hong Kong. I have used Decathlon aluminium ones for a few years with no problems. If I was going lightweight then I might look at plastic. They weigh the same as cf and unless you crash should be durable, just cost less than half the price. If you aren't worried about weight the Decathlon ones seem fine.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Dec 2011)

I use cf ones on my CAAD, they are Focus ones that I debadged when I sold my Focus. They are very good and were reasonably priced from what I remember, (at least as far as cf cages go!), BUT, IME you can't use bottles bigger than 500ml as they do tend to bounce out, so I had to buy 2 new bottles as well. I've also found this happens with other cf cages too.
I use a generic alu cage on my winter bike, cost about £3 IIRC and does what it needs to do.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (1 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone, I haven't used a cage for sometime but remember that I used to lose bottles on rough ground or end up with cages falling apart mid route although in all fairness most were cheap naff ones in the first place !


----------



## Zoiders (1 Jan 2012)

I had a pimpy lightweight ally cage and snaped it at the weld in rapid order.

The cheap Wilko's/Oxford cage I replaced it with has stood up to no end of abuse. Strongest option of all is the 1980's steel cages with the plastic powder finish, to be found on a lot of old MTB's.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2012)

Blackburn MTB cages are very tough !


----------



## zigzag (2 Jan 2012)

if you wand a durable cage that will not mark bottles black (like alloy ones do), i'd suggest going for the old skool "profile design" ones. they keep even 1l bottles securely.
(when used off-road bottles will get scratched very quickly due to the dirt getting on the bottle/cage)


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2012)

btwin ones from decathlon. took some abuse from me on the MTB


----------



## DooBlood (10 Jan 2012)

My planet x carbon cage was £15 and ain't lost a bottle yet.


----------



## Doseone (10 Jan 2012)

I use one of these. It was a treat, but it looks good, weighs nothing and does what it is supposed to do very well. Great combination of form and function.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jan 2012)

Funnily enough, I found this site earlier today: http://www.arundelbike.com/products.html

Can't verify how good they are, though, but look the part.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2012)

I have a couple of BBB Flexcage on the Ridgeback - which have proved pretty durable and lightweight. They're about £12


----------



## stu1903 (11 Jan 2012)

I use the Elite bottle cages on my bikes and never lost a bottle. Get them from Ribble cycles for arround the £8 mark or ebay


----------



## Ciar (19 Apr 2013)

Interesting will check out the Elite, as i went out the other weekend and my bottle, dropped out 3 times, luckily i heard it each time


----------



## Ccchicane (20 Apr 2013)

+1 for elite, got mine for about 8 quid online and its been a revelation! After getting a new bike I decided I didn't want to put up with a rattly cage any more, got the elite. . . Problem solved!!


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (20 Apr 2013)

Cheap metal cages (£3?) from Edinburgh Bike Coop. I use a camelback podium 700ml bottle in each and they're snug enough so they don't move an inch, but they're still easy enough to get out.


----------



## mattobrien (20 Apr 2013)

A thumbs up for Arundel Mandible, not cheap, but a vice like grip.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2013)

so far my water bottle has not come out of my cage on any of @Cubist 's routes.
I have a profile design water bottle cage holder on my mtb. http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/hydration/column-two/kage.html it is their 'kage' model, I also don't use the elastic band with it and have never felt like my bottle have even moved.


----------



## Cubist (21 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so far my water bottle has not come out of my cage on any of @Cubist 's routes.
> I have a profile design water bottle cage holder on my mtb. http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/hydration/column-two/kage.html it is their 'kage' model, I also don't use the elastic band with it and have never felt like my bottle have even moved.
> 
> View attachment 22243


Talking of which Cubester plays his Yorkshire Cup final next weekend, and once that's out the way you promised to show off your new Skillz .... Delamere still on the cards?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> Talking of which Cubester plays his Yorkshire Cup final next weekend, and once that's out the way you promised to show off your new Skillz .... Delamere still on the cards?


yep - we were there yesterday having another play but it was exceptionally busy, not helped by a road race giong through the middle and 2 separate running events going through the forest... http://app.strava.com/activities/49860543
We headed off into 'unknown territory' and found a track that my OH thinks you will love. Probably needs to be done before summer & rain arrives though simply because of how marshy it currently is even after this dry spell!

Pass Cubester our best wishes for next weekend


----------

